# Alt. Country - Americana - Any Takers



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Anyone on the site have any interest in the Alt. Country genre. 

Uncle Tupelo 
Wilco 
Son Volt - Jay Farrar - Gob Iron 
Whiskey Town 
My Morning Jacket
Alejandro Escovedo 
Drive By Truckers 
Old 97's 
Ryan Adams 
Neko Case 
Caitlin Cary 
Laura Cantrell 
Kelly Hogan 
Lucinda Williams 
The Jayhawks 
Townes Van Zandt 
Gram Parsons 

All the above are getting very regular playtime in my system and car. 

It would be nice to chat and get some suggestions from others that are into this genre as well.


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Do not know much about the others but I have been a Gram Parsons fan forever. I just netflixed this a couple of weeks ago and found it to be very informitive and enjoyable. http://www.hometheatershack.com/dvd-store/dvds-404276-B000A0GY32-Gram_Parsons_Fallen_Angel.html


----------

